# my rainbow boa



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

this is Tiago my rainbow boa he is adorable he is from columbia like my coffee and right now he is living in a exoterra tub I really want a new home for him but cant figure what.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh he's amazing :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

the stars sort of aligned beautifully for this pic I sure as hell did nothing to make it look this good its all Tiago I just luckily had my camera within reaching distance, as for him despite being told rainbow boas can be fiesty him and Sango my argentine are both sweet as can be so puzzling.


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

This is him when he is in the mood for a cuddle.

He is currently living in this but I need to get something better
I have ordered a viv but he is to small right now for even the smallest of vivs.


----------



## PhilC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

medusabites said:


> This is him when he is in the mood for a cuddle.
> 
> He is currently living in this but I need to get something better
> I have ordered a viv but he is to small right now for even the smallest of vivs.


Gorgeous snake. I am usually not all for snakes but this one is pretty in color.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Gorgeous!! Is he in blue in the first picture?? If not wow I've never seen colouring like that (':


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

AubreyGecko said:


> Gorgeous!! Is he in blue in the first picture?? If not wow I've never seen colouring like that (':


rainbow boas have a gorgeous iridescence which isnt easy to capture on a photo. really beautiful snakes , one of my favorites.
they usually have lovely docile temperaments when adults , making them fairly easy to keep if you can handle their humidity requirements


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

he is goregous their base color is bland but their scales create rainbows in the light, its like oil on the surface of water its pretty amazing, temperment wise as a baby they can be fiesty but I have found slow movements and gentle handling is working just fine, I bought a stack of wooden vivariums and they are coming monday will seal them up and heopfully that should be a good home for them for many years.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Nagini said:


> rainbow boas have a gorgeous iridescence which isnt easy to capture on a photo. really beautiful snakes , one of my favorites.
> they usually have lovely docile temperaments when adults , making them fairly easy to keep if you can handle their humidity requirements


I do like them a lot and if I had the space they would be my next choice after a hoggy!!! I guess it's the iridescence in the photo I can see then, looks like my corn when he's in blue(':


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

AubreyGecko said:


> I do like them a lot and if I had the space they would be my next choice after a hoggy!!! I guess it's the iridescence in the photo I can see then, looks like my corn when he's in blue(':


Hoggies are WONDERFUL!
I have a little one called Boss Hogg he is adorable, bit strikey at first which is nerve racking as they have fangs and a venom that some people are allergic to but he is calming down with time, also he doesnt get big so his exoterra can be his home for life.
Will say one thing he loves to climb he has branches mounted in the foam of his exoterra and he loves it.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

medusabites said:


> he is goregous their base color is bland but their scales create rainbows in the light, its like oil on the surface of water its pretty amazing, temperment wise as a baby they can be fiesty but I have found slow movements and gentle handling is working just fine, I bought a stack of wooden vivariums and they are coming monday will seal them up and heopfully that should be a good home for them for many years.


i have never been bitten by any of my rainbows , not even when they were babies , one of my sons did have an accident with one where he got bit on the mouth by one of them  have been bitten a few times , just not by the rainbows


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

Nagini said:


> i have never been bitten by any of my rainbows , not even when they were babies , one of my sons did have an accident with one where he got bit on the mouth by one of them  have been bitten a few times , just not by the rainbows


I am really finding snakes are not as vicious as everyone makes them out to be


----------



## elly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

awesome dude


----------



## J1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautifulll!


----------

